# Problema installare condizionatori in casa



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Ormai vi chiedo di tutto qua 

Allora, due anni fa ho comprato il mio primo appartamento, in un condominio ma con giardino e ingresso indipendente al secondo piano.

Questo appartamento ha però un problema col condizionatore, il vecchio proprietario ne mise uno solo in soggiorno, ma col getto che va nella direzione opposta alla zona notte (genio) e il fresco in camera da letto non ci arriva manco dopo 24 ore di condizionatore acceso. In più nel soggiorno l’aria spara addosso sul divano, quindi dopo 10 minuti non lo sopporti più.

sto cercando di risolvere il problema, ma non è facile perché la casa non ha la predisposizione.

quello in soggiorno posso deviare il getto dell’aria ma non posso metterlo nella direzione opposta verso la zona notte, perché ci sono le finestre di mezzo nella ipotetica traccia.
Altro problema se voglio mettere un secondo condizionatore in camera da letto, bisognerebbe fare un nuovo percorso motore/split dove sarebbe necessario bucare le scale esterne, mettere una canalina lungo tutta una parete esterna, fare una traccia lungo tutto il bagno e non arriverei comunque alla camera ma al disimpegno davanti la camera!

Mi sono bloccato nel sentire tutti i lavori di muratura e non credo di dare l’ok, l’unica alternativa che mi viene in mente sono i condizionatori portatili facendo un buco sul muro della camera da letto, ma non so se devo chiedere un permesso o no.

voi cosa consigliate di fare?


----------



## Stex (28 Giugno 2022)

lascia perdere quelli portatili.

se non vuoi avere tanti casini, ti consiglio di montare uno split che non ha la macchina esterna(vedi olimpia splendid) . 
ha il compressore interno ovviamente sarà più rumoroso ma almeno non devi fare tutti quei lavori. l'unica cosa da fare sono 2 fori sul muro per aspirazione e per la condensa.

poi dipende da cosa ti han sparato per montarlo. io preferisco sempre lo split normale ma in mancanza di alternative va più che bene.


----------



## sharp (28 Giugno 2022)

Controsoffitto?


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> lascia perdere quelli portatili.
> 
> se non vuoi avere tanti casini, ti consiglio di montare uno split che non ha la macchina esterna(vedi olimpia splendid) .
> ha il compressore interno ovviamente sarà più rumoroso ma almeno non devi fare tutti quei lavori. l'unica cosa da fare sono 2 fori sul muro per aspirazione e per la condensa.
> ...



La ditta degli apparecchi sicuramente mi farà un buon preventivo, ma con tutti i lavori da fare poi di muratura sicuramente il costo si impenna e non sono per niente sicuro e che verrà fuori un bel lavoro...

Non li conosco questi split senza motore, i buchi da fare quanto devono essere grandi? oltre ai buchi devo fare poi dei condotti o no?
Comunque informo subito


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ormai vi chiedo di tutto qua
> 
> Allora, due anni fa ho comprato il mio primo appartamento, in un condominio ma con giardino e ingresso indipendente al secondo piano.
> 
> ...


Ormai ci sono condizionatori portatili che funzionano piuttosto bene. Però la prossima volta prima di acquistare casa hai imparato che bisogna guardare bene i dettagli.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

sharp ha scritto:


> Controsoffitto?



Non ho capito


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ormai ci sono condizionatori portatili che funzionano piuttosto bene. Però la prossima volta prima di acquistare casa hai imparato che bisogna guardare bene i dettagli.



In effetti ho anche le mie di colpe, ma per il mio paese e per come è fatto l'appartamento di meglio non c'era, poi ovvio, non sarà la mia ultima e definitiva casa!


----------



## Maximo (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ormai vi chiedo di tutto qua
> 
> Allora, due anni fa ho comprato il mio primo appartamento, in un condominio ma con giardino e ingresso indipendente al secondo piano.
> 
> ...


Non mi è chiara una cosa, ma la camera non ha un affaccio sull'esterno? Perché non puoi montare l'unità esterna su quella parete e lo split immediatamente dietro, ovvero dentro la camera da letto?


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiara una cosa, ma la camera non ha un affaccio sull'esterno? Perché non puoi montare l'unità esterna su quella parete e lo split immediatamente dietro, ovvero dentro la camera da letto?



sotto di me ho un altra casa e sto al secondo piano, me l'hanno sconsigliato per non avere problemi futuri... mi hanno detto una boiata?


----------



## Maximo (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> sotto di me ho un altra casa e sto al secondo piano, me l'hanno sconsigliato per non avere problemi futuri... mi hanno detto una boiata?


L'unico problema è lo scarico della condensa, ma per quello basta un tubicino da collegare al pluviale. 
Risolveresti un sacco di problemi, sia per l'alimentazione elettrica che per il passaggio di tubazioni dentro casa.

Devi solo verificare che si possa staffare l'unità esterna alla parete, o meglio, come fissarla.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Vi faccio anche un altra domanda perchè sono ignorantissimo sui condizionatori, quello del soggiorno (che avrà 7-8 anni, un samsung) anche se lo sparo per 4 ore, se lo spengo tempo 3 minuti fa già caldo... ma è normale questa cosa? se trovo una soluzione sul secondo split cambierei anche questo se necessario.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> L'unico problema è lo scarico della condensa, ma per quello basta un tubicino da collegare al pluviale.
> Risolveresti un sacco di problemi, sia per l'alimentazione elettrica che per il passaggio di tubazioni dentro casa.
> 
> Devi solo verificare che si possa staffare l'unità esterna alla parete, o meglio, come fissarla.



Il vicino in pratica ha una veranda di legno tutta chiusa, una sorta di stanza extra, non ci puoi montare sopra ma con un carello elevatore ci arrivi senza problemi, non credo che con le staffe si rischia che cada il motore, no?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vi faccio anche un altra domanda perchè sono ignorantissimo sui condizionatori, quello del soggiorno (che avrà 7-8 anni, un samsung) anche se lo sparo per 4 ore, se lo spengo tempo 3 minuti fa già caldo... ma è normale questa cosa? se trovo una soluzione sul secondo split cambierei anche questo se necessario.


se la casa non ha isolamento termico direi che è normale. Poi magari il climatizzatore non ha sufficente potenza per portare tutto il volume alla reale temperatura a cui lo imposti. Per esempio se il clima è da 9000 btu e pretendi di climatizzare un intero piano da 80m^2


----------



## Manue (28 Giugno 2022)

come ti hanno consigliato, puoi sempre fare un controsoffitto per nascondere i tubi esterni del nuovo impianto di condizionamento. Puoi canalizzare l'aria dove vuoi. 
Se questa soluzione non è attuabile perché hai mobili alti, o per qualsiasi altro motivo, 
io ti consiglio la soluzione drastica, ma definitiva... ossia fare i lavori per poter godere appieno del giusto clima per sempre. 
E' vero che è uno sbattimento, è vero che è una spesa, 
ma dopo sei a posto per sempre.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso "si riscalda subito", dipende dall'isolamento.


----------



## sharp (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito


Intendevo che potresti fare un controsoffitto di cartongesso dentro il quale fai passare i tubi e cavi. Io con un solo motore e controsoffito sono riuscito a mettere split in tutte le stanze.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> come ti hanno consigliato, puoi sempre fare un controsoffitto per nascondere i tubi esterni del nuovo impianto di condizionamento. Puoi canalizzare l'aria dove vuoi.
> Se questa soluzione non è attuabile perché hai mobili alti, o per qualsiasi altro motivo,
> io ti consiglio la soluzione drastica, ma definitiva... ossia fare i lavori per poter godere appieno del giusto clima per sempre.
> E' vero che è uno sbattimento, è vero che è una spesa,
> ...



ho l'armadio alto, e penso sia molto più costoso, essendo un appartamento e non sarà la mia ultima casa volevo spendere il meno possibile.
Chiederò al vicino se posso mettere il motore dietro la parete di camera andando quindi diretto in camera con un buco solo.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

sharp ha scritto:


> Intendevo che potresti fare un controsoffitto di cartongesso dentro il quale fai passare i tubi e cavi. Io con un solo motore e controsoffito sono riuscito a mettere split in tutte le stanze.



come sopra


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se la casa non ha isolamento termico direi che è normale. Poi magari il climatizzatore non ha sufficente potenza per portare tutto il volume alla reale temperatura a cui lo imposti. Per esempio se il clima è da 9000 btu e pretendi di climatizzare un intero piano da 80m^2



ho solo le finestre doppio vetro ma niente cappotto, poi ovviamente intendevo la singola stanza


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho solo le finestre doppio vetro ma niente cappotto, poi ovviamente intendevo la singola stanza


e solo le finestre fanno pochino, anche io ho la stessa situazione. Servirebbe il famoso cappottino termico


----------



## Maximo (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ho solo le finestre doppio vetro ma niente cappotto, poi ovviamente intendevo la singola stanza


Quindi non dovresti avere problemi a fissare il condizionatore alla parete. Questa è la soluzione più economica ed efficiente.


----------



## sharp (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> come sopra



Tipo così.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Quindi non dovresti avere problemi a fissare il condizionatore alla parete. Questa è la soluzione più economica ed efficiente.



intendi il motore sul lato esterno della camera da letto giusto?


----------



## Manue (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> intendi il motore sul lato esterno della camera da letto giusto?



più che al vicino, dovresti chiedere all'amministratore, essendo in un condominio... e a quanto pare vuoi andare sul muro esterno... 
se avessi un balcone, lo metti a terra, nessun problema, ma se vai sulla parete esterna del palazzo, 
non credo tu possa.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> più che al vicino, dovresti chiedere all'amministratore, essendo in un condominio...



non abbiamo l’amministratore, avendo ingresso indipendente, giardino indipendente e allacci indipendenti non c’è niente da amministrare


----------



## Manue (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non abbiamo l’amministratore, avendo ingresso indipendente, giardino indipendente e allacci indipendenti non c’è niente da amministrare



ah ok


----------



## Maximo (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> intendi il motore sul lato esterno della camera da letto giusto?


Si esatto. È la stessa soluzione che ho adottato a casa mia.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Si esatto. È la stessa soluzione che ho adottato a casa mia.



anche te stai al secondo piano? 0 problemi?


----------



## Maximo (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> anche te stai al secondo piano? 0 problemi?


No casa unifamiliare. Senti comunque il vicino, per evitareogni tipo di problema.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ormai vi chiedo di tutto qua
> 
> Allora, due anni fa ho comprato il mio primo appartamento, in un condominio ma con giardino e ingresso indipendente al secondo piano.
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere quelli portatili, 0 efficenza.
Non raffreddano niente e sono rumorosi come un Jet.


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2022)

Ok, la soluzione penso sia proprio quella che avete detto voi, chiedo al vicino ma alle brutte c’è un lato della camera da letto che non da noia a nessuno, metto una canalia esterna fin dove andrebbe in linea d’aria lo split all’interno almeno poi con un semplice buco dovrei fare tutto.

vediamo cosa dicono vicino (qui non pensò esista il minimo dei problemi) e quello che mi monterà il condizionatore (qui qualche dubbio l’ho perché ci doveva già arrivare lui)


----------



## Milo (29 Giugno 2022)

Tra oggi e domani devo andare da chi poi me lo monterebbe, ma in camera da letto lo split sul lato del letto, praticamente sopra la testa non va bene giusto?


----------



## Milo (30 Giugno 2022)

vabbè la barzelletta delle barzellette, mi ha fatto un preventivo sparando per 1 addolcitore e 1 condizionatore (motore e split) 5000€ con la scusa che poi c'è il 50%.

Considerando che meno di 6 mesi fa ha messo l'addolcitore ai miei per 1000€ e si tratta di una casa da 120m2 contro i 60m2 mia, e sul web quel condizionatore preventivato costa 600€.

Pazzesco, stasera ci passo e mi diverto un pò


----------

